# CBD specials



## Scott Bushey (Jan 8, 2005)

Hodge's Systematic for $25!

http://tinyurl.com/3pw76

[Edited on 1-8-2005 by Scott Bushey]

{Did ya one better with a small link so it won't run off the page } 

[Edited on 1/8/2005 by fredtgreco]


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 8, 2005)

Scott,

Can you fix the link? The one you had went to your Yahoo inbox. I ddn't want that kind of information available on the web, so someone might be able to hack you.

Wow! Are you fast!!!! 

[Edited on 1/8/2005 by fredtgreco]


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jan 8, 2005)

hahaha...yea! Thanks.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jan 8, 2005)

Wow - I think I just might have to book that deal (OK sorry for the corny pun!).


----------



## SmokingFlax (Jan 8, 2005)

Wow that's all 3 unabridged volumes in hard cover too!


----------



## RamistThomist (Jan 8, 2005)

There is also Warfield's 10 Volumes for $50


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 8, 2005)

Thanks Scott!

*BOUGHT!*


----------



## ChristianTrader (Jan 8, 2005)

Also Essential Pink for 6.99 http://snipurl.com/bvg1


----------



## RamistThomist (Jan 8, 2005)

Here is a suggestion
In the past somebody bought the entire works of John Owen for $15. Now that was a mistake on CBD's part, to be sure. May I suggest that we keep each other on the lookout for good deals from respected publishers? Thanks guys


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 8, 2005)

> May I suggest that we keep each other on the lookout for good deals from respected publishers? Thanks guys



That would be great.


----------



## alwaysreforming (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> Here is a suggestion
> In the past somebody bought the entire works of John Owen for $15. Now that was a mistake on CBD's part, to be sure. May I suggest that we keep each other on the lookout for good deals from respected publishers? Thanks guys




OK, guys, sounds like a plan! 
Jacob and Adam, I'm putting you two guys in charge of this! Grab Joshua and Hermonata if you need 'em!
<read in Sgt's voice>


----------



## SmokingFlax (Jan 8, 2005)

No such luck on the Owen works this time...they're like $380.00 bucks



I found a bunch of Phillip Schaff's early churh history books for $5.00 each though.


----------



## ChristianTrader (Jan 9, 2005)

Set of Luther's sermons for under 30 shipped.

http://www.ecampus.com/bk_detail.asp?isbn=080101199X


----------

